# Another Goo Video



## AB^ (Dec 24, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/?action=view&current=GOOsMegaMovie.flv">http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Am ... aMovie.flv</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats cool Kevin, she sure seems to like her super worms. :shock:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah great video Bro!! What kind of plants do you have in there? Also, what type of wood branch was that? It all compliments your Viv!!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 24, 2007)

Very attractive lizard! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dorton (Dec 25, 2007)

He's a nice looking dude. 
His viv looks awesome as always.


----------



## Mike (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice video. Most of my lizards love the supers as well.


----------



## AB^ (Dec 30, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Yeah great video Bro!! What kind of plants do you have in there? Also, what type of wood branch was that? It all compliments your Viv!!!




I have no clue what kind of branch it is :/
The plants are all silk. I'll have a live plant in there on occasion but they get destroyed pretty quickly.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's another video just for fun

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/Tupinambis/?action=view&current=SuperwormOFFTonG4Goo.flv">http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Am ... nG4Goo.flv</a><!-- m -->


----------

